# Anyone have a NewAir 18 bottle wineador?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I just bought one and was wondering if anyone here had one outfited with drawers or shelves.........

I see that forrest is now offering shelves and drawers for the 18 bottle and I was curious to see what an outfitted 18 bottle looked like.

I'm kind of wondering how many drawers to order or what one even looks like outfitted.

pics very welcome!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

This may help...

NewAir - Custom Wineador™ Creations


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 18 bottle new air and went with 4 drawers and a shelf


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

You lay it on it's side???


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol no I forgot to rotate the pic lol. Hard to do things on an iPad


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Farringtonr said:


> I have a 18 bottle new air and went with 4 drawers and a shelf
> View attachment 43313


The man was also wearing one shoe while taking the pic Muhahaha just kidding it is like the camera was at a funny angle or the house is slopping to one side


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

I got them from Forrest and he makes amazing drawers


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Farringtonr said:


> I got them from Forrest and he makes amazing drawers


How long it take to get the drawers just wondering... I have some drawers on order reason why am asking


----------



## Farringtonr (Feb 14, 2013)

I ordered them on dec 29th and got them feb 23rd. It took a while but well worth it


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

I was very, very close to purchasing the NewAir 181e. Nice choice. I'm sure Forrest could make some custom sized options in about 6-8 weeks. Post pics when you start getting it in use!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Farringtonr said:


> View attachment 43314
> Lol no I forgot to rotate the pic lol. Hard to do things on an iPad


Sweet, thanks for the picture. Tell me,about how many cigars do you think this will hold FULL?

Also, could you drop the top drawer down and put the shelf up top if wanted?

Also, where's your beads? I assume under the bottom drawer somehow?


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm an idiot. No custom needed, Forrest has shelves for both NewAir 18 bottle units on his site.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had one since December (which is also when I ordered drawers from Forrest). While I waited, I just kept it stuffed with boxes. It has maintained temperature and rH very well, and I just received my custom shelves a couple of weeks ago. I've yet to take pictures, but I'll just say it looked AWESOME.

I went with four drawers and a shelf. The bottom drawer I have a false face that covers the bottom space where I have my KL, and the shelf goes above the top shelf, giving me a nice open space up top for hygro, tins, etc. I'm extremely satisfied.

I honestly can't say how many sticks I could put in there, but right now I have 120 sticks of varying size, and I'd say it's around half full, maybe a bit more.


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> I've had one since December (which is also when I ordered drawers from Forrest). While I waited, I just kept it stuffed with boxes. It has maintained temperature and rH very well, and I just received my custom shelves a couple of weeks ago. I've yet to take pictures, but I'll just say it looked AWESOME.
> 
> I went with four drawers and a shelf. The bottom drawer I have a false face that covers the bottom space where I have my KL, and the shelf goes above the top shelf, giving me a nice open space up top for hygro, tins, etc. I'm extremely satisfied.
> 
> I honestly can't say how many sticks I could put in there, but right now I have 120 sticks of varying size, and I'd say it's around half full, maybe a bit more.


I'm thinking about going the same route. Had something bigger in mind but the deal fell through, just picked up an 180E one CS for $70.00 so couldn't pass it up. Are you running a fan in the bottom or just the stock fan the unit has? Oh and are you putting KL in any of your shelves?


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

So far I'm just using the stock fans and four large aquarium filter sacks full of KL in the bottom. My hygrometers at top and bottom report a very stable 65%.

I do recommend you plug the drain hole. When I only had it stuffed with boxes it didn't seem an issue, but with the increased air flow of the shelves, I really struggled to maintain a stable rH. Plugging it fixed the problem immediately.

I actually took advantage of the drain hole and rain wires through it for extra interior and bottom lighting, and just taped around the wires to complete the seal. So far the whole thing has worked brilliantly. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to a 28 bottle, but that'll be in far into the future.


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> So far I'm just using the stock fans and four large aquarium filter sacks full of KL in the bottom. My hygrometers at top and bottom report a very stable 65%.
> 
> I do recommend you plug the drain hole. When I only had it stuffed with boxes it didn't seem an issue, but with the increased air flow of the shelves, I really struggled to maintain a stable rH. Plugging it fixed the problem immediately.
> 
> I actually took advantage of the drain hole and rain wires through it for extra interior and bottom lighting, and just taped around the wires to complete the seal. So far the whole thing has worked brilliantly. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to a 28 bottle, but that'll be in far into the future.


Cool man thanks for all the info. From what I've gathered with the relatively high humidity where I live I'm gonna try uncharged KL first(it's getting humid here already). I've thought about putting the unit on a timed surge protector so that it runs in bursts. I find that when I leave it on even at the highest setting of 66 it stay around 64 on my hygro. I'd like it a bit warmer than that and I know the temp resorts back to like 54 when you turn it off. Any thoughts on the surge protector idea?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Farringtonr said:


> I have a 18 bottle new air and went with 4 drawers and a shelf
> View attachment 43313


Could you please post a pic with the drawer open so I can get an idea of how many sticks fit in each drawer? Thank you!


----------



## TheSmokingGun (Apr 12, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> So far I'm just using the stock fans and four large aquarium filter sacks full of KL in the bottom. My hygrometers at top and bottom report a very stable 65%.
> 
> I do recommend you plug the drain hole. When I only had it stuffed with boxes it didn't seem an issue, but with the increased air flow of the shelves, I really struggled to maintain a stable rH. Plugging it fixed the problem immediately.
> 
> I actually took advantage of the drain hole and rain wires through it for extra interior and bottom lighting, and just taped around the wires to complete the seal. So far the whole thing has worked brilliantly. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to a 28 bottle, but that'll be in far into the future.


I have ordered a NewAir AW=181E and will get it tomorrow. You mention running wires through the drain hole. Do you think I could fit the sensor wire for a Ranco ETC-111000 which is 1/4" in Dia. or less trough that hole and does it have an "s" shape?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSmokingGun said:


> I have ordered a NewAir AW=181E and will get it tomorrow. You mention running wires through the drain hole. Do you think I could fit the sensor wire for a Ranco ETC-111000 which is 1/4" in Dia. or less trough that hole and does it have an "s" shape?


Could prolly fit but its not a straight shot


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I didn't measure the diameter of the drain hole, but I was able to get the power cord for the lights (just a standard wire with a two prong plug) through it with no issue, and the wire to the outer lights (four small gauge wires) with only a little more resistance. It does do sort of an "S" thing, but with a little pressure the wires shouldn't get jammed in there. A little mineral oil would probably facilitate the process if you run into trouble, and don't forget to seal up around the remaining opening. I may need to redo my seal (I used electrical tape), as I've noticed the humidity dropping a little as time goes by.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Well, I didn't measure the diameter of the drain hole, but I was able to get the power cord for the lights (just a standard wire with a two prong plug) through it with no issue, and the wire to the outer lights (four small gauge wires) with only a little more resistance. It does do sort of an "S" thing, but with a little pressure the wires shouldn't get jammed in there. A little mineral oil would probably facilitate the process if you run into trouble, and don't forget to seal up around the remaining opening. I may need to redo my seal (I used electrical tape), as I've noticed the humidity dropping a little as time goes by.


Another note, there is a water pan on the bottom that covers the hole.

It's much easier if you take it off.

Also, I used duct tape to cover my hole and it sealed up great but I only have one really small wire coming through.

What I did for a fan was just use a fan for a computer and attach it to a transformer used on some cell phone wall chargers to make it run off of 110V.

I then plugged that into an outlet timer that kicks on every 4 hours and runs for 10 minuets I think.


----------



## TheSmokingGun (Apr 12, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> Well, I didn't measure the diameter of the drain hole, but I was able to get the power cord for the lights (just a standard wire with a two prong plug) through it with no issue, and the wire to the outer lights (four small gauge wires) with only a little more resistance. It does do sort of an "S" thing, but with a little pressure the wires shouldn't get jammed in there. A little mineral oil would probably facilitate the process if you run into trouble, and don't forget to seal up around the remaining opening. I may need to redo my seal (I used electrical tape), as I've noticed the humidity dropping a little as time goes by.


Cool, I was wondering if it had an S shape if it would create a seal like sink drain or toilet does to stop gasses from the sewer from coming back up into the house. Although if this was the case and I had wires running through it might make that seal impossible. Time will tell, can't wait to get my NewAir tomorrow...


----------



## TheSmokingGun (Apr 12, 2013)

huskers said:


> Another note, there is a water pan on the bottom that covers the hole.
> 
> It's much easier if you take it off.
> 
> ...


Do you think the fan is really needed in a NewAir 181E? I still have not decided on going with the fan or not.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSmokingGun said:


> Cool, I was wondering if it had an S shape if it would create a seal like sink drain or toilet does to stop gasses from the sewer from coming back up into the house. Although if this was the case and I had wires running through it might make that seal impossible. Time will tell, can't wait to get my NewAir tomorrow...


It's s shape isn't like one of a toilet, It runs horizontal for a few inches.

Just put a little bit of silicon in it and it should seal up great.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSmokingGun said:


> Do you think the fan is really needed in a NewAir 181E? I still have not decided on going with the fan or not.


I've been told no...........

But I wanted to fiddle with it.

Plus, I don't plug the wineador in during the winter so with the fan, I'm still getting some air movement.


----------



## TheSmokingGun (Apr 12, 2013)

huskers said:


> I've been told no...........
> 
> But I wanted to fiddle with it.
> 
> Plus, I don't plug the wineador in during the winter so with the fan, I'm still getting some air movement.


Yeah new gadgets are always worth fiddling with rather they're needed or not! I was even looking at a fan speed control device for up to 4 fans, most obviously not needed but hey, it had dials and lights on it so who cares it looked awesome!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Right, I forgot to mention I did take off that drain pan. Four screws, no biggie. I can't speak on the subject of the fans. After that project, I've had quite enough electrical play for now!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSmokingGun said:


> Yeah new gadgets are always worth fiddling with rather they're needed or not! I was even looking at a fan speed control device for up to 4 fans, most obviously not needed but hey, it had dials and lights on it so who cares it looked awesome!


lol..........

I was doing the same thing until it got to my house.

I realized the wineador was much smaller than what I thought, one fan takes up enough room.


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully this pic works, right now I'm not running a fan. But like John said I don't have my drawers in yet....the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone else have pics or input? I think this size will be best suited for a particular spot in my home but I'm just concerned that it will be too small. If I do get the 28 bottle option, it would almost have to go into a closer - which does have a receptical. Thanks


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting up pics. I have been contemplating which Newair to go with and now I know Im just going to go with the 28 and be done when I do my build. Looks nice but Im already looking at 300 stick capacity at least to do move things over.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> So far I'm just using the stock fans and four large aquarium filter sacks full of KL in the bottom. My hygrometers at top and bottom report a very stable 65%.
> 
> I do recommend you plug the drain hole. When I only had it stuffed with boxes it didn't seem an issue, but with the increased air flow of the shelves, I really struggled to maintain a stable rH. Plugging it fixed the problem immediately.
> 
> I actually took advantage of the drain hole and rain wires through it for extra interior and bottom lighting, and just taped around the wires to complete the seal. So far the whole thing has worked brilliantly. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to a 28 bottle, but that'll be in far into the future.


What type of lights did you run to the unit? I'd image/assume that the units single LED light does not reach all the way to the bottom drawers?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

If anyone is on the fence about the purchase of an 18 bottle unit, I'd say unless you got a SMOKING GOOD DEAL......................pass.

My 18 bottle unit was a lot smaller than what I was anticipating. The 28 bottle would be a better buy for a few extra dollars.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I bought one of those four-strip DIODER kits from IKEA that have the multicolor LEDs. I put two of them on the inside edges of the doors, and two of them on the outside underneath.

I posted some pictures and more detail here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/325039-long-last-chiveador-complete.html


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> I bought one of those four-strip DIODER kits from IKEA that have the multicolor LEDs. I put two of them on the inside edges of the doors, and two of them on the outside underneath.
> 
> I posted some pictures and more detail here:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/325039-long-last-chiveador-complete.html


Sweet, thanks for the information. Looks like I'm going all the way down the rabbit hole, and over the edge also. If I'd only had this information last weekend as I drove past Ikea in Philly when I left the Italian Market, but now I can make another trip into the city, and maybe make a trip to Holt's in all one shot. Thanks.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Beware the quagmire that is IKEA! Depending on how much gas you spend driving there, it may be worth your while to just order it from their website.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd love to get some drawers from Forrest for organizational reasons only but I just can't justify the cost of drawers for this little unit.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Beware the quagmire that is IKEA! Depending on how much gas you spend driving there, it may be worth your while to just order it from their website.


It's only around 20 minutes drive, and it'll give me a reason to go to Holt's. I also spotted a cigar shop/lounge down the street from there that I didn't notice before.


----------

